# Thyroid Cancer Treatment I-131 Coding and Reimbursement



## tylmason (Dec 15, 2011)

Can some please tell me if there is a way that I can get a copy of payment fee schedule for "Thyroid Cancer Treatment using Iodide I-131 one of the popular codes are CPT 79005/hcpc A9517). I found a list searching the web, under the name of prov44midlevelsfy2012, however this list was not currently. I can imagine that most of your are thinking go to the hcpc coding book. But these codes are not listed as the reimbursement is made based on the invoice. 

However, I was thinking if someone put out the list I found maybe some of you who work in that field might know where I can find a updated list. Please help. 
Thank you & God Bless
Terri L Mason


----------

